# URL aus Internet Explorer auslesen



## IIYTII (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin schon seit mehreren Tagen auf der Suche nach der Möglichkeit die URL aus dem Internet Explorer auszulesen. Der IE ist bereits gestartet und soll eine Variable an ein Programm Übergeben um so quasi eine Schnittstelle zu bilden. Die Seite ist in php geschrieben.

Gibt es evtl. noch eine andere Möglichkeit die Daten vom IE zu einem Visual Basic programm zu übermitteln?

Ich habe bereits diverse Quelltexte im Internet gefunden, jedoch arbeiten die meisten mit Userformen, die ich nicht so leicht nachbauen kann. Bin leider Anfänger in dem Sinne.

Danke, gruß


----------



## DrSoong (15. Oktober 2009)

Zu dem Thema _Aktuelle Seite des IE auslesen_ gibt es hier einen Tipp.

Mir stellt sich da noch die Frage, wie du das mit Userformen meinst. Du kannst einfach ein IE-Control in deine Form einfügen und damit Webseiten anzeigen, diese Control lässt sich dann ganz einfach ansprechen.


Der Doc!


----------



## IIYTII (15. Oktober 2009)

ja, also genau diese Art von Quelltext meine ich nicht 

Es muss doch möglich sein, den Internet Explorer autark, also selbstständig laufen zu lassen und von "außerhalb" mit dem Makro drauf zuzugreifen also nach dem Motto:

aktiviere IE Fenster
lese Adresse aus
geb mir die Adresse in einer msgbox aus

z.B. fürs erste. Gibt es da keinen simplen 5 Zeiler oder ähnliches?


----------



## DrSoong (15. Oktober 2009)

IIYTII hat gesagt.:


> Es muss doch möglich sein, den Internet Explorer autark, also selbstständig laufen zu lassen und von "außerhalb" mit dem Makro drauf zuzugreifen also nach dem Motto:
> 
> aktiviere IE Fenster
> lese Adresse aus
> geb mir die Adresse in einer msgbox aus


Und genau dafür ist der Code da. Ist halt kein 5-Zeiler, aber die so ziemlich einfachste Methode, den gewünschten Link zu ermitteln. Für diese Programm-zu-Programm-Kommunikation wurde DDE ja damals geschaffen.

Was kürzeres ist mir nicht bekannt, längere und komplexere könnt ich schon noch ein paar liefern (wo du dich noch viel mehr reingraben müsstest).

Wenn du Anfänger bist empfehle ich sowieso erst mal das VB-Anfängertutorial für alle Grundlagen, da wirst du auch sehen dass sich etliche Sachen leider nicht mit Fingerschnippen machen lassen sondern ein doch etwas komplexere Herangehensweise erfordern.


Der Doc!


----------



## IIYTII (16. Oktober 2009)

Und was hälst du von dem Code?


```
Sub main()

Set oWindowList = CreateObject("Shell.Application").Windows
If oWindowList.Count > 0 Then
  Dim oWindow
  For Each oWindow In oWindowList
    If UCase(Right(oWindow.FullName, 12)) = "IEXPLORE.EXE" Then
      MsgBox (oWindow.LocationURL)
    End If
  Next
End If


End Sub
```

So hatte ich mir das eigentlich vorgestellt. Musste aber selber auch lange danach suchen. Verstehe mit meinen VB Kentnisse den Source auch.

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!!


----------

